# snowex vee box spreader



## JTS Landscaping (Aug 27, 2004)

was wondering if anyone has tryed any of the vee box spreaders from snowex and how well they work. i am thinking of the vee box or one of there tailgate spreaders. i have a couple small parking lots. also would be vee box ones be good for driveways. wondering what your thoughts are on these spreaders.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

They look like a good spreader to me, if I was buying one tomorrow this is the one I would get. I like the idea behind the electric motors instead of the gasoline motor & drag chain. Do have a way to store & load bulk salt? In my opinion a tailgate spreader is better for driveways. They are smaller and easier to see around than the big V-box. BOAST


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*v-pro 8000*

guys..
when it works, it works great..a must have is a second vibrator b/c wet bulk can get stuck in the auger...i had some problems w/ the electric plug ..so in the middle of a storm i had to cut it and splice in and bypass the receiving end...oh yea..made the mistake of leaving the spinner on and going into manhattan...needless to say they stole it right off the hooks..replacement cost $864...now i take it off after every storm..its a p/i/a but it beats paying for another one..another con is it throws heavier to one side..other than that its pretty good...cleanup is easy and i wd-40 after it dries..good luck..
jack


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

*v6000*

Hello
Right now I'm torn between Fisher speedcaster2 an Trynex v6000. I believe the fisher will be reliable and do a good job spreading Magic salt also wet sand and salt. My only problem is worring about the speedcaster sticking past my tailgate 2ft oppox. (snow banks etc.) On the other hand the trynex v6000 sits inside the bed but still leaves enough room to store bagged material, also like the idea of removing spinner and leaving the unit flush with bumper when plowing.But I'm not sure if the v6000 spreads wet sand and salt,if so how well some litature call it salt spreader. Any help would be apprieacted!
Nailit


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

ok- try doing a search on this site for this spreader.

I have a vee pro 8000. 

The first thing you need to know- This is NOT a Vee box Spreader. Never Will. The capacity is lower, the feet rate is half the amount. It will jam from time to time like any tail gate spreader.

Pros- No rust, no maintenance, simple design, light weight, can be removed/installed by hand with 2 guys/ removable spinner.

Cons- If you are using wet bulk, it will spread, but is slow
does not spread more than 25 feet wide, lower capacity, better have a good battery/alt. system.

My opinion- if you are putting it on a srw pickup the vee pro will save the weight and you can put more salt in the hopper. With a metal unit, you can't fill it all the way, so capacity is not a problem

Dump truck- should have a chain drag/or hydro system

- A Vee pro 8000 does fit very nice in a 6 foot bed


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

jax1013 said:


> guys..
> when it works, it works great..a must have is a second vibrator b/c wet bulk can get stuck in the auger...i had some problems w/ the electric plug ..so in the middle of a storm i had to cut it and splice in and bypass the receiving end...oh yea..made the mistake of leaving the spinner on and going into manhattan...needless to say they stole it right off the hooks..replacement cost $864...now i take it off after every storm..its a p/i/a but it beats paying for another one..another con is it throws heavier to one side..other than that its pretty good...cleanup is easy and i wd-40 after it dries..good luck..
> jack


Jack
Ues corrosion X instead of wd-40. It cost more but leaves a thin coat. It is used in aircraft and Marine applications. This stuff is great,I have been using it for 3 years now and will not go back to wd 40.
I had a garden hose that was on a laundry tub for years and was all rusted on,tryed a pipe wrench and it didn't move,sprayed corrosion x on it and let it sit overnight and was able to get it off after a little work. 
You can buy this at Marine stores or most Fix Base Operators at any airport that has a pilot shop about 15 bucks a can.

Regards Mike


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

Guys,
I had a Vee Pro - first year they came out. Absolute GARBAGE. This is by no means a V Box Spreader. It shouldn't even be advertised that it spreads bulk material. The vibrator is very weak. Clumps of salt jam it up. Not a very "commercial" product. The tailgate spreaders that Trynex makes are EXCELLENT. I had one and punished it, never had a problem. That is why I thought the VEEpro would work. I tried and tried to make it successful because I felt like a jackass for buying it. I phoned trynex daily, talked to their techs and everything. It is just an inferior product. Go with what is tried and true, a true V box spreader. Angelos is selling Buyers spreaders (stainless) for the same cost of that piece of junk Vee Pro.


----------



## Blizzard Plower (Nov 2, 2004)

They made great improvments to them since you owned one.

I still run 2yrd gas v boxes though, they can't handle the volume I work.


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

*Vbox spreader*

Guys
I Just purchased A Buyers 6ft.stainless vbox spreader. Now after reading the last couple of posts I feel even more assured that I made the best choice!
Nailit


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

They made the improvements because of me. I was on the phone, met w/ reps the whole time I had the thing. At least I like to think I had some part in it. When those things first came out, everyone was hating life. That is when I vowed to never buy something that is a "fresh and new" idea.


----------



## dzines (Nov 1, 2004)

hey, 
does anyone know if i can make one of the vpro 8000's fit in my short bed 2500 and still keep my over the rail toolbox behind the cab?? I know it would be too long if i took off the tailgate, but I thought i might be able to do it with just the tail gate open??

anybody???

and....about the buyer's SS V-box. I've had a couple people tell me that it is just the barebones, cheap, generic, junk....?? I have to say I'm a little skeptical about a new SS 8' spreader with a $400 motor being only $3000 C&C. Does anybody have one of these that they have had any experience with?? I see a lot of recommendations on this website to go to angelo's for this spreader. But almost no feedback from anyone who has used one for some time.
thanks


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

*both models 6000,8000*

well, i hate to admit it but i have one of the 8000 and one of the 6000. and truthfully, i cant wait to get rid of the 8000. ever since i had it ive had problems. the salt sticks to it if theres even a hint of moisture in it. the service for the spreaders are poor, their warrenty is great up until you need work done, then its "well the warrenty doesnt include what happened to your unit" they did however change the design of how the spinner connects to the unit, i have the old style, and they say for a fee i can get it upgraded, even though it was their error in the design. pretty much for the 6000 i feel the same way as the 8000, the only reason i like the 6000 is because it holds one yard of salt and two guys can take it in and out of a pickup easiely cuz of the weight. it would also be nice if they power coated their metal, they leave it exposed to the salt, and there are certain nuts and bolts in areas that have to be replaced a couple times a year. i hope i didnt scare anyone away, im just giving my honest opinion about them. i think id rather take the couple minutes and extra couple of dollars and get a gas powered spreader.


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: corrosion X*

Mike,
i just noticed your tip in regards to the corrosion X. That sounds like a good idea, especially since wd40 is not so good. The only problem i think may be getting it. Ill call around first.The marina over here may be closed for the season already. I'll have to get over there and check. Other than them, I would have to close to newark airport? Is it spray on can similar to wd40? If it is, 15 bucks a can sounds expensive. Do you feel its worth the money? hanks again..be safe
Jack


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

jax1013 said:


> Mike,
> i just noticed your tip in regards to the corrosion X. That sounds like a good idea, especially since wd40 is not so good. The only problem i think may be getting it. Ill call around first.The marina over here may be closed for the season already. I'll have to get over there and check. Other than them, I would have to close to newark airport? Is it spray on can similar to wd40? If it is, 15 bucks a can sounds expensive. Do you feel its worth the money? hanks again..be safe
> Jack


Jack
Yes it is worth it. I will never buy a can of WD-40 again. If you can't find it let me know and I will try to find you a web site to buy it from, if all else fails I can ship you a can. The can is about twice as big as a can of wd-40. I read a article in flying magazine about it. I bought a can and have been hooked ever since. If you go to a airport you will need to find a Fix Base Operator,most are flight schools that sell supplies.like oil and filters and what not for pilots.Send me a PM if you can't find it.

Regards Mike


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

*SnowEx*

Above info pretty much sums it up. I bought a new 8000 last year and when throwing nice clean dry salt it works like a champ. If it gets wet or you get some chunks, it will not feed. I got some bad salt one time w/some small rocks in it and I spent 2 HOURS clearing it!! The folks at SnowEx will not fix repair or accept any liability from the end user. Their customer servie skills just plain stink. I had to get the dealer involved and after much yelling and threats (I actually had to dispute the charge on my credit card) I got the updates and a second vibrator free. This seems to have solved much of the probs. We shall soon see. You can't beat it foe weight ease of cleaning and the thing won't rust! All my friends are buying new converyors, batteries and carbs for their V-boxes and I'm just strapping my SnowEx in the bed.


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

Brian, glad to see you got some stuff for free with al your problems. i also was told i would be getting a second vibrator and a fix kit for the spinner attachment because the posts broke off while moving down the road, which in turn the spinner fell off, bounced a few times on the road, broke the guard and the spinner gearbox got bent (which i was told it wouldnt be fixed under warrnety because it was my fault it fell off goign down the road) now all this damage was caused by the posts that attach the spinner to the spreader broke off, yet they wont fix the spinner itself, just the posts. ooh and by the way this happened at the beginning of last season, and im STILL waiting for the free stuff im supposed to get to "be processed". anyways, glad to see you got something done with your spreader Brian!!!


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*v-pro 8000*

Well loaded onto the truck this week and changed all the electrical connections today. Cleaned/ wire brush / baking soda + water / dielectric grease all fittings. The spinner is spinning...The vibrator goes on and the OPTIONAL 2nd vibrator works fine. However, the auger will not move. Power is getting to the motor..Removed the cover of the sealed box...I had quite a bit of salt in there. Probably 1/2 a cup..Could this have fried the motor? It worked fine the last storm last year and for the final clean-up before going into the garage for the summer. Pulled the cap off the grease fitting and it looked brand new in there. Any suggestions?? If i have to order a new motor can i get it on-line??? Or does everything go through the dealer. Purchased Jan 03- 1st season disappointed..2nd season- worked better..3rd season not off to a very good start.
Thanks for help..
Jack


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Jack
As far as I know you have to go through a dealer. Snow ex doen't even have a web site that I can find. That's the part that is crazy have you heard of a major company not having a web site? I would try this,if you can get the motor out see if the shaft will turn by hand or is it frozen? If it is it maybe just the shaft that frozen at the housing. If thats the case find a airport or a marine supply and buy a can of Corrosion X. About 15 bucks a can. This stuff is GREAT at get stuff loose that is all full of corrosion and will not move or break free. I swear by this stuff,bought a can at our local Marine supply about three year ago and thats all I will use. Its save my butt many times. If you get some at a airport you will have to find a Fix Base Operator that has a good size pilot shop. If you can't find any let me know and I will go to the airport and ship you a can.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

good luck even going to the dealership to get it fixed, when they look at it and try to submit it to the warrenty department at anowex, they will give you some bs reason to say its your fault that it doesnt work, and wont cover it under warrenty


----------



## tricon (Dec 8, 2004)

*snow ex 8000*

I am looking into purchasing a snow ex 8000, and it seems like they are not meant for commercial use based on the reviews I have read. How are the western V-boxes with honda engines?


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*you get what you pay for...*

i should have known better...i just got a new motor for the auger..$230 for the part $50 labor...tax and tip lil' bit over $300..Thats not bad considering i got this in Feb 03. Lets see 2003 used maybe twice, 2004 maybe used half dozen times w/ only two break downs..put away in a garage,right after last storm of the year in clean/working condition..Loaded on truck fire it up and presto no auger..NOT SURPRISED. Can i donate this to charity for the blind?and get a tax deduction, without being indicted. I was checking out the buyers stainless its looks well worth the price. Don't waste your $$$ on snow ex i paid 3250 for and am still paying dearly...Just my opinion.

**Mike.. corrosion X couldn't get it.. did get a marine froggin oil..the guy said it was just as good..it wasn't..motor was fried ..thanks again for the tip..
Regards, 
Jack


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Jax
I need to go up north to the house,I will stop by the marine and get a couple of cans. I need a extra one for down here and a friend at work wants a can. PM me your address and I will send you one. I use every time I come back from salting. I wash the spreader and spray all the moving parts with corrosion x. In the summer about once a month I spray all the moving parts also.

Regards Mike


----------



## tricon (Dec 8, 2004)

Jack,

Thank you for replying. What are the common problems that you have experienced with the EX 8000? I have heard that if you let the salt sit there for too long, you will have a hard of time getting it out. 

Does anyone know if anyone in Illinois sells the electric v-box type of spreaders (Smith)?

Thanks 
Mac


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

Mac your opening up a can of worms with the problem question. but here it goes

#1 their warrenty
#2 their PRs
#3 Quality of Product
#4 Capacity of product
#5 Durability

that should help out a little


----------



## tricon (Dec 8, 2004)

Kent Lawn Care said:


> Mac your opening up a can of worms with the problem question. but here it goes
> 
> #1 their warrenty
> #2 their PRs
> ...


I think I am pretty convinced not to get the VeePro, it does not seem like they are made for commercial bulk salt use. Does anyone have any experience with the Downeaster or smith electric V-box spreaders?

It seems like they are the only one's with the V box conveyer and no headache of gas engine.


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

Mac
Kent Lawn Care hit the nail right on the head. I second his opinion. It seems like your looking in the right direction. I just saw a spreader called Truckcraft.They look pretty good. Hope to get some feed back on them. I also like the idea of all electric. Keep us posted on your progress. Good luck
Jack


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

Guys,
I HAD a Vee Pro. All the same problems that everyone else had. Now you are trying to find an electric spreader (V Box) from some company that no one has heard of. You just heard about all the problems associated with another electric V Box type from a company that is not represented well. Did you not learn your lesson from others or yourself? I have found with plows / spreaders you go with what is tried and field tested. You cannot beat a gas engine V Box for the money that they sell for. The market is VERY competitive and it keeps the price down. You do the maintenance on these spreaders and they will perform day after day. Never buy something that is a new model or from a new company because the next year they come out with the "improved" version. It happens with every product no matter what! Learn from other peoples' mistakes. Work smarter, not harder.


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

my :salute: to you andy! well said


----------



## snowconcepts (Dec 29, 2004)

*snowex v box spreader*



JTS Landscaping said:


> was wondering if anyone has tryed any of the vee box spreaders from snowex and how well they work. i am thinking of the vee box or one of there tailgate spreaders. i have a couple small parking lots. also would be vee box ones be good for driveways. wondering what your thoughts are on these spreaders.


bought snowex v box spreader one month ago got to try it out this past snow storm we just had. i also have a v box spreader i am selling due to going to this new spreader i like the idea of not having to worry about so many moving parts. i would recommend it to someone they make a good spreader.


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

snowconcepts said:


> bought snowex v box spreader one month ago got to try it out this past snow storm we just had. i also have a v box spreader i am selling due to going to this new spreader i like the idea of not having to worry about so many moving parts. i would recommend it to someone they make a good spreader.


OUCH! im feeling sorry for ya that you bought one. i hope you read through all the postst on the other thread before buying one!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=7559


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

*SnowEx Spreader*

Hey JTS, I have the SnowEx Pivot Pro 1075. This is my 3rd season with this spreader.Never had a problem with the spreader itself.some preventive maintnance is always a good thing to do! I always clean the salt off when I'm done, I also pour Trans fluid in the center of the hopper onto the spinner..let it sit for a few minutes and turn it on at the lowest speed, also make sure you use the electric grease for you plug-ins... everytime you disconnect! and don't forget to grease up your hitch every now and then. I got lazy last year when I stored the spreader forgot to pull the extension hitch and it rusted to the spreader! REAL pain in the ass trying to get it off!!! Good Luck! PicassSnow


----------

